# Best Fx5 Media Basket Setup?



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

I am curious as to what people think is the best setup for the different baskets in the fx5?


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Depends size of tank/planted? and how much fish/bio load.

I filled all of my baskets with bio max rings, took the foam that goes around each basket out and filled that area with bio max rings(in netting bags) then stuck a very cores sponge and put it inside the intake guard thing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Mine is filled with this.

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5812/c313332/p17056987.html

I left the foam sponges that surround the baskets.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks i like the idea of loading it full with bio media, im pretty heavily stocked so that would be great


----------

